# Singletrails im Siebengebirge??



## Damd (26. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!
Bin eigentlich noch ziehmlicher Anfänger und bisher bin ich meist auf den normalen Wanderwegen durchs Siebengebirge gefahren!
Langsam wird das was langweilig!
Also wäre cool wenn ihr mir mal sagen könntet wo es im Siebengebirge geile Singletrails gibt die auch ein Anfänger meistern kann 
Also Denn Danke schonmal


----------



## redrace (26. Juli 2003)

HUHU

sowas kann man schlecht erklären, die muss man erfahren!! 
Bevor du die unter die Stollen nimmst schau Dir das bitte an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t56311.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinz Herbert (2. August 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich kenne in der Gegend fast jeden Singletrail wo gibt.
Die besten, aber nicht unbedingt einfachsten gehen in Richtung Rhöndorf bzw. Bad Honnef runter.
Annatal oder Tretschbachtal zum Beispiel (von Löwenburg). Auch vom Drachenfels gehen verschiedene Trials ab ins Tal. Teilweise musste da aber aufpassen, einer führt geradewgs über den Rhöndorfer Waldfriedhof. Der Wächter da sieht das nicht so gerne ;-)
Das sind aber schon allesamt heftigere Abfahrten und verdienen den Namen Singletrail wirklich. Sehr eng und auch landschaftlich beeindruckend. Am Petersberg gibt es noch ein paar Möglichkeiten nach Dollendorf bzw. Königswinter runter, sind aber auch erstmal langsam zu erforschen, und verzweigen sich öfters. Den Rest musste selber rausfinden. Das waren mal´n paar Beispiele.

MfG

De´Heinz


----------



## Heinz Herbert (2. August 2003)

Muss man alles nicht so eng sehen, solange man auf schon vorhandenen Wegen bleibt, gab es bisher noch nie Probleme. Allerdings sollte man ausdrückliche Naturschutzzonen meiden. Da laufen manchmal auch grössere Ansammlungen von Wildschweinen rum....
Was jedoch stimmt ist, das einige überzeugte Selbstjustizler auf dem ein oder anderen Trail schon mal dickere Baumstämme oder ca. 40cm hohe Steinwälle plazieren, weil die Biker ihnen auf den Sack gehen. Ist mir schon passiert. Gut das es Doppelbrücken gibt...
Das es häufig Zoff mit sehr leicht reizbaren Fussgängern gibt, stimmt leider auch. Viele fühlen sich allein durch die Tatsache, dass da jemand mit dem Rad ankommt wo sie selbst kaum zu Fuss hin kommen in ihrer Existenz bedroht.
Vorsicht wenn die freilaufende Hunde dabei haben!!
Das ist zwar auch verboten (und zwar nicht nur im Wald!!),aber das stört die Herrschaften meist recht wenig. Gestern hat mich fast noch einer vom Rad geholt.
Trotzdem, geile Trails gibt´s hier jedemenge.

Heinz


----------

